# Cast your vote & post your picture...your fav all around freeride all everything bike



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

*Cast your vote & post your picture...your fav all around freeride all everything bike*

Heres mine,pedals well as a trail bike,downhills nice,jumps good and is my fav ride for unban bombing... The yeti ASX is my answer to all everything ride.......:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Post your pictures of your all everything ride.....:thumbsup:


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I use to ride an as-x - and it is a great bike however from my experience it is too tall for a do it all. i'm now on a Wildcard and i like it a bunch more. 

Best bike though for do it all, I'd have to say these 3 are on par. 
Nomad
Rune
Reign X


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

sxt 
reignx
nomad

i have sxt. friend has nomad, and another friend has nomad. all good choices depending on what exactally you want it to do best


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Turner Highline. Beefy enough to take ANY abuse, geometry great for all around riding and climbs. It ain't light, but the geometry makes a HUGE difference in being able to climb stuff.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

SC Nomad
SC bulit
Kona Stinky


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

Hasn't been made and may never be mad. There are way too many compromises in creating a do-it-all bike.

BB too high or not high enough
HA too slack or not slack enough
Too short/not short enough
Too heavy/not burly enough

A bike that excels at real DH stuff with have 7"+ travel and will not pedal as well as a 4" trail bike. That bike will also have a slack HA making tight turns on the trail sluggish and difficult.

My point is that there are many bikes that can do many different things well but not one bike that can do everything great.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i don't think a "do it all bike" exists. but i do believe there is a class called the "fun bike". it may not be the 'best' at everything, but it can do something of everything, and its always fun doing it. you could also call it the "play bike". for me, that would be my transition bottlerocket.

shown here in "all mountain mode". if i put the seat down, its in "mini dh-resort-dj" mode.


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

I'll go for that, a play bike eh? Good name for this category.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

my favorite


----------



## limegreenbullit (Jan 18, 2009)

Gotta go with the Bullit2 as my favorite do-it-all bike.


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

*Dam you!*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> my favorite


That's the second time I've been suckered into clicking on that! Ever seen that episode of South Park where Cartman can't stop singing all of "I'm Sailing away..." if he hears the start? Same thing for me with that vid...balls!

I NEED those shorts at 2:08.

Why? That guy dances so poorly he had to bring in two other dudes to do it for him for like 10 seconds.

F$#K I got Rick Rolled.

SMT you Bastard!


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

limegreenbullit said:


> Gotta go with the Bullit2 as my favorite do-it-all bike.


Bullit2 may get my vote,I'm trying to track one down in a size large...S.C. has a 2 month wait :nono: and I'm hot to get one now.........:thumbsup:


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

ryan_daugherty said:


> I use to ride an as-x - and it is a great bike however from my experience it is too tall for a do it all. i'm now on a Wildcard and i like it a bunch more.
> 
> Best bike though for do it all, I'd have to say these 3 are on par.
> Nomad
> ...


Have a nomad and love it,my asx is just more fun for all everything......but I love to pick up a bullit2:thumbsup:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Rode one of these up at blackrock, and it performed incredibly well. Pedaled like a CHAMP, and jumped like a dream.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

AMCAT said:


> Have a nomad,my asx is just more fun for all everything......but I love to pick up a bullit2:thumbsup:


Someones in no shortage of forks.


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

AMCAT, looking to liquidate any of those?


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

This is my do it all bike


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

For a "*do it al*l", you sure have a lot of parts.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

euroford said:


> i don't think a "do it all bike" exists. but i do believe there is a class called the "fun bike". it may not be the 'best' at everything, but it can do something of everything, and its always fun doing it. you could also call it the "play bike".


agreed! i still think "all mountain" said it well enough but the industry marketing talking heads decided we needed more friggin names. ive been at this thing awhile now and this is what ive settled on for the past 3 seasons. a most excellent bike to take on the road if ya dont know just what awaits you. pretty lite at 32lbs, fast, nimble and tough enough for me. the perfect bike for my needs. too bad i cant stop at 1 type of bike. it would be tons cheaper. my '07 turner rfx:

edit: thats a old pic by the way so theres been a few changes, odus is greyer and layla is thicker.


----------



## Topgun514 (Feb 2, 2008)

the V10 Peaty I believe


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> my favorite


damn you all to hell....BANNZORRZ!!!!


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

seriously? lemme guess. you hike, run, walk on the beach and go to weddings in army boots.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Jayem said:


> Turner Highline. Beefy enough to take ANY abuse, geometry great for all around riding and climbs. It ain't light, but the geometry makes a HUGE difference in being able to climb stuff.


If the Highline was so good, why'd it only last for two years?

Edit: Jayem I notice you have a Thompson lay-back seatpost....seems a "properly" engineered bike wouldn't need a "fix" like a set back seatpost? I remember turner posting one MTBR asking questions about what would make a great do-it-all bike a few years ago. I even responded to him with my opinion. That being said, why did the Highline have such a shot life-span????


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

Santa Cruz Nomad
-just got back from a 2 hour cross country ride. This bike climbs like a beast!!! and jumps even better.
-also has survived a month in whistler, rides at black rock, santa cruz, mammoth, post canyon, Washington trails  , Galbrith mt, Bend, you name it. 
-It is the ultimate do it all bike.
-It tips the scales at 32 1/2 lbs as well :thumbsup:


----------



## westman (Jul 13, 2007)

I'd vote SX Trail, Nomad or Trek Remedy.

Generally bikes with around 160mm travel F+R and a head angle around 66.5 degrees. They are climbable, trailable and fun to ride downhill and freeride with.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

drsmonkey said:


> That's the second time I've been suckered into clicking on that! Ever seen that episode of South Park where Cartman can't stop singing all of "I'm Sailing away..." if he hears the start? Same thing for me with that vid...balls!
> 
> I NEED those shorts at 2:08.
> 
> ...


sorry man I meant this bike...Great all around and durable


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

giantsaam said:


> This is my do it all bike
> View attachment 492862


rode that bike at 29 pounds...very sweet


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

2009 Intense SS. So much fun. Low BB, slack HA, jumps well, pedals well, what more could I ask for?


----------



## mullet dew (Jun 4, 2008)

crazyjohnny said:


> Santa Cruz Nomad
> -just got back from a 2 hour cross country ride. This bike climbs like a beast!!! and jumps even better.
> -also has survived a month in whistler, rides at black rock, santa cruz, mammoth, post canyon, Washington trails  , Galbrith mt, Bend, you name it.
> -It is the ultimate do it all bike.
> -It tips the scales at 32 1/2 lbs as well :thumbsup:


That chainstay protector is pimp! You have 2 sets of wheels? Those wheels look a little light on spoke count for that jump.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

crazyjohnny said:


> Santa Cruz Nomad
> -just got back from a 2 hour cross country ride. This bike climbs like a beast!!! and jumps even better.
> -also has survived a month in whistler, rides at black rock, santa cruz, mammoth, post canyon, Washington trails  , Galbrith mt, Bend, you name it.
> -It is the ultimate do it all bike.
> -It tips the scales at 32 1/2 lbs as well :thumbsup:


EL-HUGE-O jump! :eekster:

Nice. :thumbsup:

And yeah, I was wondering about the wheels as well...a bit skimpy for THAT kind of airmail...


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

giantsaam said:


> This is my do it all bike
> View attachment 492862


Very sweet looking ride........


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

darkzeon said:


> For a "*do it al*l", you sure have a lot of parts.


You should see the bike and frame room....:nono: :nono:


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

crazyjohnny said:


> Santa Cruz Nomad
> -just got back from a 2 hour cross country ride. This bike climbs like a beast!!! and jumps even better.
> -also has survived a month in whistler, rides at black rock, santa cruz, mammoth, post canyon, Washington trails  , Galbrith mt, Bend, you name it.
> -It is the ultimate do it all bike.
> -It tips the scales at 32 1/2 lbs as well :thumbsup:


Major AIR RAID.........:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Here's mine in all'round mode.


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

*Must resist...*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> sorry man I meant this bike...Great all around and durable


..I'm not going to do it, I won't click SMT's sucker link. I know what's going to happen but resistance is useless...

...uuuhhhg!

Double Rick Rolled!

I double dog dare you to click this


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

*Banshee Rune*

The bike pedals up just as well it goes down 
The best handling bike i have ridden 
34lbs with this wheelset and tire not bad for an XL


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My wifes bike is a pretty sweet do all bike. It weighs about 34 lbs.









My old Socom did pretty well as a do all bike at 36 lbs.









And my 7yo's do al bike at 31 lbs. Gromhit with 24" wheels.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> rode that bike at 29 pounds...very sweet


Mine's sitting at 33 even and it's sitting coil all the way around but it has the lightest tubeless wheelset i could find so it feels like my 27lb stumpjumper climbing.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

2nd Gen. SX Trail (2006-2008).
Iron Horse 7point

Those would be my bikes of choice. After having owned both, I can honestly say that they are both fantastic bikes.

SX Trail is a little more of a "do-everything" bike, but the 7point can do it too if you run a double and don't mind a few extra pounds.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> EL-HUGE-O jump! :eekster:
> 
> Nice. :thumbsup:
> 
> And yeah, I was wondering about the wheels as well...a bit skimpy for THAT kind of airmail...


Wheels actually hold up super good. The only time I have tacoed them was at whistler because I flat landed a table on aline and nose cased onto the lip of the second jump. The other time I bent one was when I hit a tree on crank it up, I was cranking a bit too hard! I abuse the **** out of them. Ive hit around a 15ft drop and they just hold up great!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

True.... no such thing as an all-around one bike.... but for FR and AM there's a few that work pretty well.

Gotta cast a vote for my Knolly Delirium-T. Climbs really well, descends like crazy, is solid, solid, solid on drops and confidence inspiring in the super chunk.





















I think the new UZZI VP


and the Titus El Guapo fit pretty well in this category too.


Oh... sorry. Did you only want one picture?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Transition Dirtbag, your standard-issue FR bike:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

drsmonkey said:


> ..I'm not going to do it, I won't click SMT's sucker link. I know what's going to happen but resistance is useless...
> 
> ...uuuhhhg!
> 
> ...


I knew it would be twice.....not following any "revenge links"


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I knew it would be twice.....not following any "revenge links"


Liar, it is funny ad you know it.

DRS


----------



## YETI05 (Sep 9, 2008)

i'm with AMCAT, ASX. 50% urban, 15% dj pump track park, 35% trails. bike pedals great, wheelies/manuals amazing allowing me to change lines quickly, snapping feeling, bike snaps into acceleration at green lights, feels great on stairs, smooth landings, and turns great. i would like a lighter bike. will sell my ht and xc bike (both ridden a handful of times once i got the ASX couple years ago) and upgrade ASX or buy that Canfield One (great price right now). how strong is the Canfield One, i know it's not fr/dh but my xc ASR would take a beating, the geo just wasn't right like the ASX. or the Dirtbag, the el guapo, Can-Diggle.....damm mtbr everytime i come on here i need a new bike.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

giantsaam said:


> This is my do it all bike
> View attachment 492862


Very nice build on the one.........:thumbsup:


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> 2nd Gen. SX Trail (2006-2008).
> Iron Horse 7point
> 
> Those would be my bikes of choice. After having owned both, I can honestly say that they are both fantastic bikes.
> ...


Sweet 7 point,did you strip the brown paint......I have one in a custom team met. green color.I need to build it up asap..:thumbsup:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Do all bikes can be completely different for people. This is my new do all bike at 38.0 lbs.


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

KONA COILER FREERIDE DO IT ALL BIKE


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

ktnr that is just wrong what you did to that 951


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Depending what shock/fork combo you use it can be a slopestyle/dirtjumper/Freeride/DH bike.. I'm sure you can use it as a urban bike as well w/the shorter travel option and a 100mm fork..
Scott riders at the worlds ran it in this setup:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Flystagg said:


> ktnr that is just wrong what you did to that 951


Its getting a Boxxer soon. Plus the 66 is the same height as a Boxxer. Not everyone lives in a resort town.  Gotta pedal up those fire roads. The HammerSchmidt works awesome.

Here is a pic of my buddy's do all bike.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

kntr said:


> Its getting a Boxxer soon. Plus the 66 is the same height as a Boxxer. Not everyone lives in a resort town.  Gotta pedal up those fire roads. The HammerSchmidt works awesome.
> 
> Here is a pic of my buddy's do all bike.


If your fireroads are mellow I guess it can work....but even so, the Hammerschmidt is one thing, the rider position on the bike is something else. Those 2 frames don't exactly have pedal-friendly seatpost designs...?

But yeah, like you say, everybody doesn't live near a resort (wink wink), and some of us have to earn our turns. Those 2 rigs looks sick enough that I would not mind pushing them up the parts of the fireroad I couldn't pedal...


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Second the Knolly DT*

Incredible bike, you can set it up light or heavy. Here are pics of mine in both configurations.


----------



## Dangerous E (Mar 29, 2008)

I think some of you are making this harder than it has to be. 6 and 6 bikes like the
Enduro SL, SC Nomad, Transition Covert, Titus El Guapo and of course, Trek Remedy climb almost as well as XC bikes and descend almost as well as FR bikes. There's very little that I wouldn't ride on my Remedy that I'd would on my big bike.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

Dangerous E said:


> I think some of you are making this harder than it has to be. 6 and 6 bikes like the
> Enduro SL, SC Nomad, Transition Covert, Titus El Guapo and of course, Trek Remedy climb almost as well as XC bikes and descend almost as well as FR bikes. There's very little that I wouldn't ride on my Remedy that I'd would on my big bike.


what if my canfield the one has 7/8 in the rear am I out of the running ohh well I guess I will have to live with it. I don't like rules so if your do everything bike is a turner rail or evil empire I say [email protected] yeah do it with a smile. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dangerous E (Mar 29, 2008)

giantsaam said:


> what if my canfield the one has 7/8 in the rear am I out of the running ohh well I guess I will have to live with it. I don't like rules so if your do everything bike is a turner rail or evil empire I say [email protected] yeah do it with a smile. :thumbsup:


I think we're drinking the same punch here man--run what ya brung. Overanalysis (although it's the fuel upon which internet forums operate) is a downward spiral.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

Keep the picture rolling,there all some sweet bikes


----------



## dhpete93 (May 22, 2008)

You can't beat a Reign X for a lightweight do all bike!










Since then I got a Gravity Dropper Turbo, new Conti RQ 2.2's in black chilli and some XTR cranks. At this moment it's sub 30 pounds. And there's a lot to drop.

Yet, I ride DH on it most weekends, rarely shy from drops and then bring it for Wednesday night XC/AM rides. My day off I just ride whatever I can. Depending on which friends can get out/where I can get a lift to. Pedalling it you wouldn't think it has 170mm travel out back, as it climbs like a mountain goat. Yet on the downhills and tech the suspension really makes you know it's there. Taking in everything but still being entirely flickable.

Although, I feel it when the XC guys drop into the granny and I'm stuck on a 1:1 ratio. I will be trying my luck with a 11-34 cassette next, and if that fails there'll have to be granny ring on mine.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Well,

I just posted this up in the "Dual Crown DH Beasts" thread, but since it is also my do it all bike, here goes. Dual ring set-up, seatpost will allow almost fully extended pedalling position, a bit short in the TT for longer climbs/spins, and a bit portly at just under 40lbs, but overall, couldn't be happier...:


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

kntr said:


> Do all bikes can be completely different for people. This is my new do all bike at 38.0 lbs.


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT !!!!! AWESOME COLOR !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Adding a second bike is the solution to the one bike problem.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Turner Highline.


Fire your mechanic/boyfriend for installing your front rotor backwards.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Not so fast bigwheelboy, the rotor is that way because it was the ONLY thing that would stop the avid turkey-warble/vibration.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

*I have three bikes*

I have 3 bikes with their designated purposes. Here are my three bikes.










1. (On the left). 2008 Trek 7.3FX - My hybrid that I use to ride the paved trails when the MTB trails are wet and unrideable.

2. (In the middle). 1999 Specialized FSR Ground Control - My XC bike that I have used for about 2 years. It is a great light duty XC bike. Weight: 23 lbs.

3. (On the right behind the FSR). 2006 Yeti AS-X. This is my bike I have found myself riding more and more often. In fact, I have hardly ridden my FSR since I got this bike finished. It is a fun bike to ride and it is so much more manuervable to me. Weight: 35lbs.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

Lawson Raider said:


> I have 3 bikes with their designated purposes. Here are my three bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm right with ya....yeti hit the right numbers with the AS-X,I was booking down a downhill the other day,hitting the right lines,staying super focused and then just brust out laughing becuase the AS-X was just nailing everything:thumbsup:


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

AMCAT said:


> I'm right with ya....yeti hit the right numbers with the AS-X,I was booking down a downhill the other day,hitting the right lines,staying super focused and then just brust out laughing becuase the AS-X was just nailing everything:thumbsup:


The AS-X seems to handle more than I probably can myself. Even when I should have wiped out on tight turns, the bike just gripped in and made it through. The bike didn't even think about it, I was scratching my head wondering how I didn't wipe it.

I can tell the difference b/w my FSR and AS-X when hitting rock gardens and rough stuff. There is a log in one of my trails that I have to rock my FSR over because 1) I can't bunnyhop for crap and 2) my chainring hits the log everytime I try to get over the log but on the AS-X I can hit that sucker at full throttle and it just zips right over it, even get a lil' air on it!


----------



## YETI05 (Sep 9, 2008)

to Lawson Raider and AMCAT is see u have the ASX on 7" have u ever tried it on the 6" settings. i kinda like better in 6" then 7".


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

YETI05 said:


> to Lawson Raider and AMCAT is see u have the ASX on 7" have u ever tried it on the 6" settings. i kinda like better in 6" then 7".


I've never tried it on the 6" setting. Might have to give it a whirl and see how she responds.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

Could you post your build?


----------



## mullet dew (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## arctic303 (Sep 27, 2006)

SXT - Haven't found anything it's not good at yet :thumbsup:


----------



## tmpaints (Jan 25, 2004)

Another vote for the Knolly DT. Recently returned home to SoCal from my Saint George basecamp where I notched Gooseberry, JEM, Little Creek, Thunder Mountain, Bunker Creek and Dark Hollow.

Perfect weather and trails. Thank you Utah!


----------



## Slayer_JJ (Jun 1, 2008)

One of the best bikes I've ever ridden


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

kntr said:


> Do all bikes can be completely different for people. This is my new do all bike at 38.0 lbs.


:eekster: :eekster:

That is a thing of beauty!
THAT is a do it all bike


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Only one Highline so far? I'll 2nd the HL:thumbsup:


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is my do-all bike


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> Only one Highline so far...


What??? Mine doesn't count???


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

The "one" was yours.

Now there's two!thumbsup:


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

arctic303 said:


> SXT - Haven't found anything it's not good at yet :thumbsup:


Agreed,I have the 2006 enduro (same frame) killer bike for a sweet price:thumbsup:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My wifes SX is 34-35 lbs. She loves it. She has a ti spring on the fox now and the RC3 has no springs. The RC3 feels pretty good converted to air.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

*Highline*

Yup, Highlines rock! Only way I'm getting another one is if DT comes out with a DW version...:thumbsup:

Grrr too lazy to downsize and upload.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Marin Wolf Ridge



















Now with new UST setup..... nomnomnom


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Random shots of different bikes.
Photo credit: Kona Kid


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

TBC Gran Mal.

Great shots Kona Kid


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

+1 for the sx trail...getting mine on Tuesday hopefully!!!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

MTB-AHOLIC said:


> +1 for the sx trail...getting mine on Tuesday hopefully!!!


That's a great looking bike.


----------



## ruppguts (Sep 7, 2007)

Lots of great bikes. I like to ride everything, with an emphasis on freeride and jumps, so my weapon of choice is...









The BR is not perfect, like some people pretend, but it's also way more rad than a lot of people are willing to admit. I'd like to try the new covert for something a little more well rounded.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Served me well, on mostly everything I threw at it but it was just too small of a bike to really have fun shreddin downhill.


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

I've said it before, but I've been on a Sinister SPlinter MX for a while now and I find it really hard to beat. The pull-rod feature solves the too steep/too slack/too high/too low problem. It is a bit heavy, but not unreasonably so. Perfect bike for a BC rider, like me.

Here is my original build. In the photo it is set up just about a slack and low as it will go. Now has a Lyrik up front, a DHX 5 in the back and a few other goodies (like real brakes).


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

The One and Only BIKE


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

drsmonkey said:


> ..I'm not going to do it, I won't click SMT's sucker link. I know what's going to happen but resistance is useless...
> 
> ...uuuhhhg!
> 
> ...


You got double rick rolled because you weren't smart enough to hover your cursor over SMT's second URL(to display the whole address) to notice that it was the same damn URL as the first link he posted.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

misctwo said:


> The One and Only BIKE


ok that was serioulsy GAY


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

my MDE pusher, put the post up and ride all day, or drop it and huck 30 foot cliffs or ride dh on it.


----------



## flam3job (May 6, 2008)

Can't beat a SBC Pitch with 36's on it 

I love mine.


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm going to have to say a Knolly DT, but I love my Kona coiler, solid bike that can do it all (XC, DJ, FR, DH... AM or the whole damn mountain)... In the end it is all personal preference and if you have the cash(when buying bike stuff pick two of the following words: Cheap, light, strong)


----------



## Y-rider (Sep 21, 2008)

Here is my do-it-all.. well... cant pedal that good, uphill.. i prefer to let it loose down the mountain, really a fun bike with some good abilities..

Deemax might be overkill on this bike.. but i love them so much


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

AMCAT said:


> The yeti ASX is my answer to all everything ride.......:thumbsup: :thumbsup


yep i agree.........but then im kinda new to the whole FS stuff. been riding a raliegh HT for 3yrs..... 








:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Although there are some really nice bikes...*

the DT is a truly amazing "all around" bike! :thumbsup:

I've ridden a few of the above mentioned bikes and this definately pedals better than most if not all of the bikes above. It definaitely is the best pedaler in the 7" or more travel. Someone once described this bike as a "Formula One Race Car compared to most other bikes!"


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

*What handlebars are those?*



AMCAT said:


> Heres mine,pedals well as a trail bike,downhills nice,jumps good and is my fav ride for unban bombing... The yeti ASX is my answer to all everything ride.......:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Post your pictures of your all everything ride.....:thumbsup:


Anyone know what those flat bars are? Are they as narrow as they look? I'm looking for a wide white flat bar for my wifes bike.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

SX trail is pretty good for everything.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Loki said:


> Anyone know what those flat bars are? Are they as narrow as they look? I'm looking for a wide white flat bar for my wifes bike.


Raceface atlas FR?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40920


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

Would recognize that look anywhere... Atlas FR in orange whip. They are pretty wide stock...710mm?


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

Here is my vote for a do it all bike, A Rocky Mountain Slayer. Its strong, light(ish) and climbs as well as it descends. Its my daily ride and I am happy no matter where I take it.


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

This has been my fav for some time now:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

headstrong356 said:


> Would recognize that look anywhere... Atlas FR in orange whip. They are pretty wide stock...710mm?


Nope 785mm.. super wide


----------



## NorwegianRepresentative (Sep 15, 2009)

Santa Cruz Bullit anyone? Can be built up to shred downhill or ride singletrack. That is my do it all bike.(sorry no pics right now, still working on getting a decent camera).


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

intense 5.5


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

Scott Gambler..
Dont get me wrong it isnt your typical do it all bike, but in terms of a "Do it all" in Freeride & Downhill (which are very different!!) it is incredibly versatile :thumbsup:


----------



## annihilator (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Fantom808 (Jul 20, 2008)

annihilator said:


>


what kind of bike is that?


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Fantom808 said:


> what kind of bike is that?


Turner 
DHR


----------



## annihilator (Oct 21, 2009)

right, 2006 DHR.

modificated for regular piggy-back shocks... 

15.95kg/35.16lbs


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Y-rider said:


> Here is my do-it-all.. well... cant pedal that good, uphill.. i prefer to let it loose down the mountain, really a fun bike with some good abilities..
> 
> Deemax might be overkill on this bike.. but i love them so much


it climbs pretty well in the 6.5" setting and mine has a totem on it.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

Some sweet rides...keep on posting your fav freeride build !!!!!


----------

